

Ask HN: Is overtime to be expected working for a startup? - AlexCR

I know an original founder of a startup must make it their life (or even if it isn't a startup, the CEO often must do so).<p>I'm applying to various startups in SF, as a developer, and want to know if I'll be taken seriously if I communicate that I will only work paid overtime. Has anybody here been <i>hired</i> to a tech startup in SF and what was the expectation?
======
mindcrime
I think you'll have a hard time finding a scenario for paid overtime. If
you're joining as employee 1 or 2 or 3 or something, and getting a significant
chunk of equity, then I really doubt a group of founders would go along with
that. But even if you're employee #2371, as a developer you'll usually be
hired as an "exempt" (salaried) employee anyway and not get paid for overtime.

If you really want to make sure you get paid for all the hours you work, you
might consider setting up shop as a consultant / contractor and pursuing
opportunities to to corp-to-corp arrangements. I'm still not sure how many
startups will be onboard with that, but if you have some very specific skill
or talent you might be able to swing it.

------
AlexCR
I'm didn't saying I expect overtime and a significant chunk of equity, I
didn't mention equity at all. I want one or the other, and if it's equity then
I want the equity to factor in the overtime I put in.

I've seen companies that have 300 people call themselves startups (~ 6 years
old). In companies such as this, the prospect of new rapid growth is doubtful
and my share of equity would be minimal, yet there seemed to be an attitude
that overtime would be expected.

Again, asking people who have actually worked in an SF startup: What kind of
ownership % can a developer person working in a 20 person company expect?

------
paulhauggis
I think most startups will be turned off by paid overtime. Working at a
startup is a risk (for the owners and the employees). You will most likely be
expected to work long hours without extra pay.

If you don't want to do this you may want to reconsider working at a startup.

------
yShrike
If you're thinking that you need to be paid for overtime, then I don't think a
start-up is a good fit. The whole idea of start-up if deferred payment.

Consulting is the only way that I'm aware of where the convention is you are
paid hourly.

------
neurokinetikz
No, you will not be taken seriously. Seriously.

